# Kern County Animal Control, CA- Several GSDs



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.co.kern.ca.us/acd/Adopt1.asp 

There are quite a few GSDs at this shelter, all different ages. Can anyone help them?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

very sad









word of advice...we have more chance of getting help...if we post pics and write ups.............


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

just went through and there are about 13 gsds at this shelter in need. anyone available to help them.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

From the link given I looked around and found the Animal Control link. 
Animal Control Dept. Link 

There are 3 shelters in the county. I'm going to lock this thread as working with 3 shelters and 13 dogs is just way to much to keep straight.

It would be so much better to give each dog it's own thread.
In the title of the thread:
name of the town, State (two letter code) - ID# Name of Dog, Sex (M or F) age if know or Adult, Puppy, SR, any other info you want to add. In this case where there are 3 different shelters / locations I would suggest that the location be given as your additional info.

No need to put GSD or Urgent as all dogs are Urgent in this area and all must be PB GSD. 

We have a format that really helps keep track of these dogs. Format is in a sticky at the top of the listing. Says something like Read first before posting.


----------

